# What Does this Mean? (Linebreeding Numbers)



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

These are dogs from a breeder I'm pretty set on getting a dog from. 

Down where it says "Linebreeding - 5 Generations; 5-4" What does that mean? 
V A (NASS 2009) Jaeger vom Haus Munsinger Dunn - German Shepherd Dog

Here's another dog I really like that they use in their program. His says:
5-5
5-5
5-5
5-4
V Bo vom Freeseland - German Shepherd Dog

Then this female's says:
5-5
5-5,5
5-5
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=593523

I have NO idea what these numbers mean. Can someone help me out?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

For Bo

5 - 5............................................. in V Hexe von der Römerau
5 - 5............................................. in VA1 Jeck vom Noricum
5 - 5............................................. in V4 Jello von der Wienerau
4 - 4............................................. in V6 Hanno von der Wienerau

In the fifth generation Hexe, Jeck and Jello appear in both the sire and the dam. 
In the fourth generation Hanno appears in both. (Hanno is the offspring of Jello and Hexe.)


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

So does that mean there's a lot of linebreeding? (Either it's way too early or I'm a total ding-dong, but that doesn't make a lot of sense to me).....


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The numbers before the hyphen are the sire and the numbers after the hyphen are for the dam. so 5-5 means that the same dog apears in the 5 generation pedigree twice -- once on the sire's side and once on the dam's.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

"Does that mean a lot of linebreeding" ......I suggest you pull up the dogs the linebreeding is on and see if they are linebred. You can kinda see what you have.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Andaka said:


> The numbers before the hyphen are the sire and the numbers after the hyphen are for the dam. so 5-5 means that the same dog apears in the 5 generation pedigree twice -- once on the sire's side and once on the dam's.


So could that be referring to Urma (I think that's the dog that's in a ton of pedigrees) or one of the other dogs that shows up in pedigrees a lot? 

What does it mean when the numbers are different, like 4-5? Or when there's a comma after one, like 5-5,5? 

Sorry, trying to figure out what it means and maybe be able to look at a pedigree and have half a clue what it means some day.


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

Konotashi said:


> So could that be referring to Urma (I think that's the dog that's in a ton of pedigrees) or one of the other dogs that shows up in pedigrees a lot?
> 
> What does it mean when the numbers are different, like 4-5? Or when there's a comma after one, like 5-5,5?
> 
> Sorry, trying to figure out what it means and maybe be able to look at a pedigree and have half a clue what it means some day.


4-5 would mean in the 4th gen on the sires side and 5th gen on the dams

5-5,5 would mean 5th gen on the sire's side and twice in the 5th on the dams


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Okay, I think I get it. 

Let me go stare at these pedigrees for a little while and I might have an epiphany. LOL


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Konotashi said:


> What does it mean when the numbers are different, like 4-5? Or when there's a comma after one, like 5-5,5?


4-5 means the dog shows up in the 4th generation on the sire's side, 5th generation on the dam's side. 5-5, 5 means the dog shows up three times, each time in the 5th generation


Edit: Looks like BR870 and I posted at the same time


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

In the last female's, Jeck shows up 3 times, all within the 5th generation. 
Jello shows up once in the 5th generation, then once in the third. Wouldn't that make it 5-3 and not 5-5? 
Kimon is the other dog that shows up twice in the 5th generation.

EDIT: It's Nilo that shows up twice also in the 5th generation, making those numbers true. But since Jello shows up twice, why isn't he included as 5-3? (Sorry, I have no idea how that would be worded....)


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Two different Jellos. One is Jello von der Wienerau, one is Jello vom Michelstädter Rathaus.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Emoore said:


> Two different Jellos. One is Jello von der Wienerau, one is Jello vom Michelstädter Rathaus.


I guess that'd be why. I've been using the ctrl+F to find the names. Haven't been looking at the names past (what I assume to be) the call name. :crazy:


----------

